# 9.0rc3 doesn't boot on Windows Virtual PC



## Farcical (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone had success with FreeBSD 9.0rc3? I cannot get it to boot successfully using either the bootonly or disk1 ISOs. 8.2 Release works fine for the same machine.

My repro case is as follows:

Create a Virtual PC with no hard drive and no networking:


```
<vm_description>
	<ram_size type="string">512 MB</ram_size>
	<vmstate type="string">Powered down</vmstate>
	<secondary_disk1 type="string">FreeBSD-9.0-RC3-i386-bootonly.iso</secondary_disk1>
</vm_description>
```

Turn the Virtual Machine on.

Observe it start to boot up.

I get the following output during boot:

```
...
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MS C/DVD-ROM 3.0> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 17.700MB/s transfers (WDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [65951 x 2048 byte records]
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1570952414 Hz quality 1000
```
At this point nothing obvious happens for some time. However, the host (Windows 7 64 in my case) occasionally briefly stops responding. Then later, some more output:

```
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
```
The second cddone error usually appears after about 5 minutes at which point I give up. To reiterate, this same configuration works perfectly when booting up 8.2 Release bootonly ISO and makes it into sysinstall.

Perhaps has something changed with the CD driver to prevent this working?


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure, but I would recommend VirtualBox instead. Its free, it supports many OS's and 9.0-RC3 works with it (I am running 9.0-RC3 amd64 on Windows 7 64bit),

thanks Andy.


----------



## LypsylateX (Jan 13, 2012)

The same thing happens when I try to boot FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso on an old Via C3 system with a USB-cd drive.

8.3 worked. :/


----------



## LypsylateX (Jan 13, 2012)

LypsylateX said:
			
		

> The same thing happens when I try to boot FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso on an old Via C3 system with a USB-cd drive.
> 
> 8.3 worked. :/



When booting that ISO from a DVD instead of a CD it works. I haven't tried other CDs, so I might have gotten myself a defect burn.


----------



## LypsylateX (Mar 21, 2012)

LypsylateX said:
			
		

> When booting that iso from a DVD instead of a CD it works. I haven't tried other CDs, so I might have gotten myself a defect burn.



Nope. Looked deeper into this the next time *I* reinstalled, and it turned out to be the USB-keyboard that caused this!

This old and very small computer couldn't provide the USB DVD-drive with sufficient power if I used a USB keyboard at the same time. Worked sometimes, sometimes not.

Changed to PS/2, works every time since then.


----------



## JAW (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm getting exactly the same issue as the original poster with the FreeBSD 9.0 ISO;

(ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/r...-IMAGES/9.0/FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso)

I'm running Windows 7 32 bit and using Windows Virtual PC for virtualization. Booting from the FreeBSD ISO results in the bootup freezing at this step;


```
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1570952414 Hz quality 1000
```

I'm completely new to FreeBSD and wanted to try it out in a virtual machine first, is Windows Virtual PC not viable for installing FreeBSD?

Any help appreciated!
James


----------

